

Ask HN: About.me for business? - taphangum

Wondering if this exists? I've been googling around and haven't found anything remotely close to what i need.<p>The only solutions that i seem to be finding are the run of the mill template type sites.<p>There doesn't seem to be a simple, elegant landing   page service out there for businesses. (Maybe an idea for a startup?)<p>Anyone able to point me in the right direction? Would appreciate any help.
======
QuasiPreneur
Wouldn't that be the first results page from google search?

I thought idealistic like you and although sounds great. Once you have in
excess of 1,000 businesses all vying for exposure..then how do you provide
that exposure time/place?

The only thought that would be idealistic would be if you're searching for
specific niche/vertical product or services. But again once you've exceeded a
comfort zone of the viewer. How do you again find time/space? AND be
democratic about it? Meaning I personally like to give little guys time/space
but money always wins... bottomline isn't it?

PS> everyone.. EVERYONE on about.me has an agenda. No one exposes themselves
for the sake of exposure without an ulterior motive.

------
mmattax
We (Formstack) launched <http://shoutmy.biz> last month. It's goal is to
provide a great looking landing page for small businesses who otherwise don't
have a web presence. I'd love to hear feedback from the HN crowd!

~~~
taphangum
ShoutMyBiz is EXACTLY what i need. Thanks alot for posting here. Helped alot.

~~~
mmattax
Great! Glad to hear it. We'd love some feedback if you have any.

~~~
taphangum
Yes, having cname domain mapping would be awesome.

------
dwynings
<http://central.ly/page/home>

<http://www.justabout.co/>

~~~
taphangum
Great suggestions! Central.Ly also looks awesome!

------
stbullard
<http://onepagerapp.com/>

